# Buspar makes me cry!!



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Everytime I take this stuff, I get over emotional and want to cry. Is it making me softer or what? I am a tough gal- I rarely cry. But I take this stuff and I want to cry!


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

I cry everytime someone with SA is prescribed Buspar... why not a Tic Tac or M&M's?


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

yeah, **** benzo's, i'm never going to go down that path.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Buspar is not a benzo...


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

my bad. Still, I stand by my point.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

I saw the underside of my tables flying with the sparks of your observations. The trucks of time grinding to a halt.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

I read that buspar intensifies emotions somehow.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Great! I will just save this stuff and use it when I can get my way with crying routine.


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

Well this side effect (which I also feel to an extent with buspar) corresponds with anecdotal reports of wellbutrin increasing weepiness as well as their both having positive sexual side effects (for many). I'm not sure what mechanism of action is common between the two. Probably some action on dopamine.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Medline said:


> I cry everytime someone with SA is prescribed Buspar... why not a Tic Tac or M&M's?


M&Ms are highly addictive. I can eat a whole bag in a day. Nobody is going to care to go overboard on Buspar that does nothing.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Medline said:


> Buspar is not a benzo...


It was marketed as the non-addictive alternative (that doesn't actually work), but hey all the DEA gives a damn about is that it has zero abuse potential.


----------



## radiohead (Dec 15, 2008)

haha, yea, I think M&M's(chocolate) has a more profound effect on my brain than buspar did.

I remember getting prescribed it and taking it and all it did was make me lightheaded for a week, so I upped the dose and it just made me dizzy for a few hours......all physical.....like it wasn't crossing my BBB and just making me dizzy? 

bleh


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Well buspar has made me cry which nothing has had that affect on me in 5 years so it does do something. I will just use prn. Maybe it is prescribed to actors/actresses so they can cry on cue. hmmmm


----------



## arhmt9 (Mar 8, 2009)

Are you still taking Buspar? How is working for you?


----------



## plasticintruder (Jan 1, 2009)

i think buspar hits dopamine. i was on emsam which increases dopamine and felt like i was going to cry 24/7. sitting at my desk at work was the worst...i could feel it coming on im glad i never did....my psychopharmacologist said i should try buspar ...does it work for anyone? i know it has a reputation in clinical practice as being ineffective....


----------



## arhmt9 (Mar 8, 2009)

I would kind of like to try Buspar but I was reading an article about it today and it really freaked me out. It's not the side effects that freak me out but the fact that they could remain permanent. I have heard this about any other medication so I am a bit wary of trying it. Are there possible permanent side effects like this with Benzos?

"Rarely, patients taking buspirone may develop movement disorders such as shakiness (tremors), muscle stiffness, mask-like facial expression, jerky walking movements, or a condition known as tardive dyskinesia. In some cases, these conditions may be permanent. Tell your doctor immediately if you develop any unusual/uncontrolled movements (especially of the face, mouth, tongue, arms, or legs). "

Here is where I found it:
http://www.rxlist.com/buspar-drug.htm


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

plasticintruder said:


> my psychopharmacologist said ....


Psychopharmacologist? Is that some kind of different professional than a psychiatrist or what?


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

No, I no longer take this. I don't feel like it does anything but make me more emotional.


----------

